# ci tengo molto



## rgr

come si puo tradurre allo spagnolo "ci tengo molto", oppure "mi stá a cuore"? Per adesso propongo:
"Me interesa muchísimo" ma vorrei sapere se abbiamo un'altra espressione.
Grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi sembra buono. Ma non si può dire "lo tengo en mucho"?


----------



## rgr

infinite sadness said:


> Mi sembra buono. Ma non si può dire "lo tengo en mucho"?


 
Mucho me temo que no, habría que pensar en una locución que no sea una traducción literal, gracias de todos modos.


----------



## flljob

*Tener en mucho a una persona*. Valorarla mucho.

Del DUE.

Mi sta a cuore. ¿Tiene un sentido amoroso? En ese caso, la definición del DUE no vale.
Saludos


----------



## rgr

No, no tiene sentido amoroso, quisiera saber si "tener en mucho algo/o alguien", se usa corrientemente.
Gracias


----------



## esteban

Dependiendo del contexto, podría ser:

Le tengo mucho cariño
Lo quiero muchísimo
Representa mucho para mí


Saludos
esteban


----------



## gatogab

esteban said:


> Dependiendo del contexto, podría ser:
> 
> Le tengo mucho cariño = mi è molto caro
> Lo quiero muchísimo = gli voglio molto bene
> Representa mucho para mí
> 
> 
> Saludos
> esteban


 
Mi sta a cuore questo progetto = este proyecto representa mucho para mi.

Es MHO.


----------



## infinite sadness

La frase "me interesa muchisimo" la considerate troppo "italianizzata"? o va bene anche in spagnolo?


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> La frase "me interesa muchísimo" la considerate troppo "italianizzata"? o va bene anche in spagnolo?


Va benissimo "me interesa muchísimo" 

*Google* la muestra en 32.500 páginas.
Suponiendo que 30.000 no sirven, ¿2.500 son buenas?


----------



## rgr

Por ahora mi alumna italiana, de entre todas las opciones que habéis aportado,  prefiere las siguientes traducciones:

_A esta persona la *aprecio mucho.*_
_Este tema *representa mucho para mi.*_

Os agradezco infinitamente.
rgr


----------



## Neuromante

"Me interesa muchísimo" no significa lo mismo que "ci tengo molto". Así que no importa si es muy "italianizada" o el número de veces que aparezca en Google.

El verbo "interesar" no tiene ninguna relación con el tema.


----------



## honeyheart

Está claro que "tenerci" se expresa en castellano de maneras diferentes según cada frase en italiano.
Otras posibles traducciones pueden ser "encariñarse con algo/alguien" o "aficionarse a algo/alguien".


----------



## infinite sadness

Neuromante said:


> "Me interesa muchísimo" no significa lo mismo que "ci tengo molto". Así que no importa si es muy "italianizada" o el número de veces que aparezca en Google.
> 
> El verbo "interesar" no tiene ninguna relación con el tema.


Hola Neuromante. Lo que tu dices es interesante, porque en italiano le frasi "ci tengo molto" e "mi interessa molto" sono equivalenti.
La mia domanda sullo spagnolo italianizzato era perchè a volte alcune costruzioni della lingua argentina sembrano aver subito l'influenza dei dialetti italiani.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Que "lengua argentina"? Creía que en Argentina se hablaba español y, en menor medida lunfardo.


----------



## honeyheart

infinite sadness said:


> Lo que tu dices es interesante, porque en italiano le frasi "ci tengo molto" e "mi interessa molto" sono equivalenti.


También lo que vos decís es interesante, yo no lo sabía.  El problema es que, a diferencia del italiano, en castellano cuando decimos "me interesa" nos referimos a que algo nos causa interés, curiosidad, siempre en ese sentido, por ejemplo: "me interesa mucho la astrofísica".  La expresión que sí podría emplearse en este contexto como equivalente de "tenerci" es "*importar*", como al decirle a una persona "me importas mucho".



infinite sadness said:


> La mia domanda sullo spagnolo italianizzato era perchè a volte alcune costruzioni della lingua argentina sembrano aver subito l'influenza dei dialetti italiani.


Sí, es cierto, a partir del "cocoliche" :
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/cocoliche



Neuromante said:


> ¿Que "lengua argentina"? Creía que en Argentina se hablaba español y, en menor medida lunfardo.


Lo del español es correcto, Neuro, pero el lunfardo no lo habla nadie, porque ni siquiera es un idioma, es una jerga, cuyos términos, en su mayoria, ya cayeron en desuso, sólo un puñado de ellos quedaron incorporados al lenguaje habitual.  Lo que sí se habla además del español, en ciertas regiones, son las lenguas nativas, las de los pueblos aborígenes (hoy llamados "pueblos originarios"), como por ejemplo el _guaraní_.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues me confundió un antiguo forero, de hará tres años, que proclamaba el lunfardo como lengua casi oficial de Argentina y proponía siempre traducciones al lunfardo. Incluso cuando se había dejado claro que eran para una editorial de ¿Ecuador, quizás?, de hecho algunos argentinos se le enfrentaron por ese motivo. 
Me dejó convencido de que estaba muy extendido en la zona de Buenos Aires y toda su región.


----------



## honeyheart

Neuromante said:


> Pues me confundió un antiguo forero, de hará tres años, que proclamaba el lunfardo como lengua casi oficial de Argentina y proponía siempre traducciones al lunfardo.




Bueno, visto que este forero no volvió nunca más, apuesto a que lo encontraron, lo atraparon, y lo llevaron de vuelta al Borda*. 



* El "José Tiburcio Borda" es el hospital neuropsiquiátrico más famoso de acá, un emblema de los manicomios.


----------

